# what  freebsd version architecture need to install  for Intel Xeon E5620



## munir (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi


I plan to install freebsd 8.1 at new server Intel(R) Xeon(R) Quadcore CPU E5620 @ 2.40GHz  x 2 Processor.

what i know this processor is 64 Bit Cpus

i dont know what architecture to choose.please suggest me,what the version need to download.

ftp://ftp1.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/

ISO-IMAGES-alpha
ISO-IMAGES-amd64
 ISO-IMAGES-i386
 ISO-IMAGES-ia64
 ISO-IMAGES-pc98
 ISO-IMAGES-powerpc
 ISO-IMAGES-sparc64​


----------



## mk (Nov 6, 2010)

amd64, ia64 is for itanium cpu.


----------



## munir (Nov 6, 2010)

mk said:
			
		

> amd64, ia64 is for itanium cpu.



amd64 iknow but for Intel 64bit ?

ia64 what i know this new architecture for high end server model HP.

so for Intel E5620 ?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 6, 2010)

amd64 is just name of 64bit arch. It is for both Intel EM64T and AMD64.
The name amd64 is because, AMD was first in 64bit field for common x86


----------



## munir (Nov 6, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> amd64 is just name of 64bit arch. It is for bough Intel IA-64 and AMD64.
> The name amd64 is because, AMD was first in 64bit field for common x86



so E5620 can install with ISO-IMAGES-amd64 ?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, that's what I said (you can install FreeBSD amd64 on your PC with E5620)


----------



## mk (Nov 6, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Intel IA-64



This my friend is Intel Itanium architecture.

AMD(the company) introduce first (aka before Intel) 64bit.
Intel response with EM64T - Extended Memory 64 Technology.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 6, 2010)

mk said:
			
		

> This my friend is Intel Itanium architecture.
> 
> AMD(the company) introduce first (aka before Intel) 64bit.
> Intel response with EM64T - Extended Memory 64 Technology.



crap, you're right.... it thought it had to be something with E.... 
Thanks for correcting me


----------



## munir (Nov 6, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Yes, that's what I said (you can install FreeBSD amd64 on your PC with E5620)



huuh...are you sure ?

why freebsd not make 64bit for intel ? just have amd64 only ..


----------



## mk (Nov 6, 2010)

Download amd64 iso - burn,boot,install,run. Be happy!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 6, 2010)

That's just a name..... listen to mk


----------



## phoenix (Nov 6, 2010)

Intel released a brand-new 64-bit CPU architecture called IA64, using the Itanium CPU.  This is not related to x86 in any way, shape, or form.  Intel wanted everyone to buy all new systems with Itaniums CPUs and move away from x86 completely.

Then AMD released 64-bit extensions to x86, which they named "amd64".  This became very popular, as people could migrate to it without losing backward compatibility with their 32-bit x86 investments.  This totally caught Intel off-guard.

Open-source OSes that supported AMD's 64-bit extensions named their versions after the name of the architecture:  amd64.

Later, Intel released their version of AMD's 64-bit extensions to x86, and they've renamed it many times.  Something like EM64T, Intel64, and something else.

Some open-source OSes (like FreeBSD) left the name of their version of the OS named after the original architecture (amd64).  Others, like Linux, renamed their version of the OS using the generic x86-64 term.

IOW, you can install the amd64 version of FreeBSD on any x86 CPU (AMD, Intel, Via) that supports AMD's 64-bit extensions to x86.

(Searching the forums would have pulled up many, many, many threads on this very subject.)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 6, 2010)

Even wandering about the kitchen in the dark would have made you bump your toe on this subject, I think ...


----------

